# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Manzana Delicia con valor agregado desde el valle de Mala

## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias al plan de negocios desarrollado por Sierra Exportadora, la asociación agraria "Viscas Perú" contará con financiamiento público para la construcción de una planta procesadora de manzanas, en el valle de Mala. Conoce este exitoso caso que es posible a partir de la Ley PROCOMPITE.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tjBTI2YyhU*Temas similares: Busco productores de manzana verde, manzana de agua y naranja para pulpa Artículo: Castañas con valor agregado se compra  manzana israel y delicia Australia: investigación descubre valor agregado de la miel de eucaliptus Antioxidantes: el valor agregado de las frutas

----------

